# Favorite hourly music?



## kittbutt (Aug 31, 2015)

My personal absolute favorite is the 1am and 1am snow. I also love 7pm, 4am and 5am.

What about you guys?


----------



## Jacob (Sep 1, 2015)

1 am and 5 am definitely, all the other ones are overplayed by me


----------



## Mareets (Sep 2, 2015)

1 am without a doubt it puts me in such a mood I can't explain but i loooove it


----------



## frio hur (Sep 3, 2015)

11pm.  it gives me a faint To The Moon vibe.


----------



## cornimer (Sep 3, 2015)

11 am for sure.  I have my clock set 5 hours ahead so that when I get up at 6 am it's playing the 11 am song.  XD  It's just so...relaxing.  And animal-crossing-ish.


----------



## Knopekin (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't mean to hate on 7pm, but a) that's when I'm most likely to be playing in any given day, and b) a couple of the opening notes sound just like the beginning of the song 'Bring Him Home' from Les Miserables (the same notes where Valjean sings "god on high") and it always gets it stuck in my head... so I kind of resent 7pm music. 

But that's not what you were asking! 1am is magical, 11am is excellent, and I especially love how goofy 3pm is. It reminds me of the music in Azumanga Daioh and I love it.


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 4, 2015)

This will always be my favorite hourly music.


----------



## teto (Sep 4, 2015)

My favourite is actually 12 AM. It was real late one night and I decided to play and I loved the tune...


----------



## jiny (Sep 5, 2015)

6 pm
I despise the 3pm song


----------



## dragonair (Sep 5, 2015)

7 PM in AC:NL is my fav! * O * it's really relaxing and soothing, and for some reason it makes me think about how many fun moments i've had playing.


----------



## ForestSparkle (Sep 5, 2015)

11pm in WW, and 1am in NL. ^?^ So pretty~


----------



## trela_karo (Sep 5, 2015)

Absolutely favourite in new leaf is 11 pm and 1:00am - both are gorgeous and so peaceful. I also like 7pm with that droning piano(?) and quick ticking in the background and 10 am as it's upbeat and kinda sounds like somethng mischievous is gonna happen ^^


----------



## tobiochan (Sep 6, 2015)

My favorites are the ones that play at 4am and 7pm~


----------



## Nimega (Sep 8, 2015)

There's so many of them I love! I love the entire AC:WW (and AC:CF) soundtrack for the great childhood memories it gives me. Ah, back when I wasn't bothered by exams and homework all day...! 

From NL, I think my favourites are 7AM, 1AM, 4AM, 2 AM and 11PM. The only thought 7AM brings to me is "It's a wonderful day, get up and make the most of it!". 

My least favourite track from NL is probably 7PM. I don't find it exactly creepy, but it gives me a weird feeling.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 10, 2015)

2am. first time i heard it and i fell in love with it immediately. its just kinda serene


----------



## jakeypride (Sep 11, 2015)

7 pm and 11 pm


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 12, 2015)

7am, 7pm and 8pm


----------



## Sansa (Sep 12, 2015)

Wow, I can't believe I've never noticed that the hour changing is what caused the music to change. 

That said, the one at 10 AM is definitely my favourite!  It feels so perfect for a fairy tale forest!


----------



## kenna (Sep 12, 2015)

7pm! Not really sure why. I just like it a lot.


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 13, 2015)

7pm on New Leaf literally makes me feel tense (I get nervous very easily. I play AC to feel warm and fuzzy, not to hear music that sends chills down my spine;; )
In real life 7pm is a really lively and cozy time for me so idk why it has that music...

1:00 AM in New Leaf I love, it kind of reminds me of a really sad story I made about my OC's... I feel like a sadist every time I kill an OC but my point is to teach people not to take life for granted and treasure every tiny thing you have. All the characters I kill off happen to be 100% sweethearts with no evil in them and... all I want to do is warm people's cold hearts with that character and teach them how to love and hold people close the way that character did... I do it to inspire people to be kinder. Q_Q

(I'm rambling I'm sorry I'm sorry)

I also like 5:00 PM in new leaf~

Also, 5:00 PM in the original Animal crossing, along with the original 7:00 AM and 8:00 AM!


----------



## Squidward (Sep 13, 2015)

8 PM is really nice!


----------



## enchilada (Sep 13, 2015)

Squidward said:


> 8 PM is really nice!



Yeah, I like this too. I like the Wild World 8 PM music more, though.


----------



## coresto (Sep 14, 2015)

i always fall in love with 6pm,... verything cool down and me too! :}


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Oct 12, 2015)

2PM in Population Growing and its variations.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuduck3SJo8


----------



## pafupafu (Oct 13, 2015)

7 pm is my favourite.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Oct 16, 2015)

I really enjoy the evening music: 5 PM, 6 PM, 7 PM... Holiday music is the best, though: Halloween, Toy Day, Bunny Day!! I'm really looking forward to Halloween.


----------



## creamyy (Oct 16, 2015)

I love the afternoon music especially from 12pm to 3pm.


----------



## twisty (Oct 16, 2015)

I love 7PM, 1AM, 4AM, and 5AM. ^^


----------



## oranje (Oct 16, 2015)

My favorites are 6AM, 7PM, 1AM, 2AM, and 3AM.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 16, 2015)

Population Growing: One PM.

CAT HOUR BEST HOUR.


----------



## Moose716 (Oct 17, 2015)

8:00am, 9:00am, and 4:00pm. They just kinda let me chill


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 21, 2015)

2 am and 11 pm!


----------



## lindseynewleaf (Oct 21, 2015)

Almost everything in Population Growing, but in particular, I loved the 7 a.m. and 5 p.m. songs. I think that's when I played the most! 

I also like ACNL from like 7 p.m. - 10 p.m.


----------



## beemayor (Oct 22, 2015)

8pm is my favorite! It feels the most ACNL-ish to me, since the beginning of the song is the ACNL theme. 

This isn't part of the question, but I thought I'd add that I really don't like 7pm or 1am that much... So many people seem to like them, but both of them make me sort of sad and creeped out. I don't know why either! The rain and snow versions are easier for me to listen to, I think.


----------



## Nimega (Oct 22, 2015)

Toy Day music! It feels so magical, and it sounds just like a little kid's feelings on Christmas morning: nervous, excited and, the most important, feeling the magic of Christmas.


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 28, 2015)

Every song is my favourite except 4am. They are all so relaxing and makes the game much more peaceful and enjoyable! If I had to chose one, it's 8am.


----------

